# How did you learn the Rules.?



## Limey (Aug 13, 2011)

I learnt the hard way by playing with a friend who applied every penalty and there were many, when I said I didn`t know that was not allowed, responded with "not my fault you don`t know the rules",I soon learnt them.

I always try to stop anyone breaking a rule if I can but when you get someone going in say a Bunker 
and moving loose impediments before you can stop them you have no option other than to tell them they have incurred a penalty, If they then get irate responding as if I have accused them of cheating, I just point out that if I dont make sure they add this to their score I will be dq`d for agreeing to "waive a rule" and surely they are not asking me to spoil my Card because they haven`t learnt the rules.

Plus its not fair on someone else in the Comp who has been penalised for a similar infringment and you beat them because you have not added your penalty shots to your score.

So how do you teach them the rules in a way they can accept the importance of them applying to everyone.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I studied the rule book, starting 25 years ago. Then later I bought and studied the Decisions book. Then I attended USGA Rules workshops. I worked as a rules official for the Colorado Golf Association and on the rules committee for my men's club. And I discuss them on several golf forums like this one.


----------



## Limey (Aug 13, 2011)

Golf is a Game that gives thousands much pleasure, Its nice to see that so many put something back into this great game.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I guess in the early days it was word of mouth from more experienced players. Then it was reading, then rereading the rule book. And, bizarrely I enjoy reading it still. Then when working on comps committee, and chairman of comps meant I needed to really get to grips with it, so did some rules comps/nights.

I guess that plus 43 years exposure to the game has meant there's a fair chunk lodged in the brainbox.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I just read the book years ago, and when a new up dated version comes out I re-read it again. Personally I think there a way too many rules for the game of golf, and as an amateur I think I have only used less than 25% of the entire list of rules during my playing days. The USGA, and R & A could cull the rules down considerably with out negatively impacting the game. Plus in some instances it would even speed it up. Heck not every PGA rules official knows all the rules verbatim. I also think the professional, and lesser tournament golfers are in more need of all the rules than the once a week, or month duffer. I don't know all the rules, and how they apply, but I do know where to look when the need arises. I even realize that rules can also help a golfer, instead of penalizing his/her play.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> Personally I think there a way too many rules for the game of golf, and as an amateur I think I have only used less than 25% of the entire list of rules during my playing days. The USGA, and R & A could cull the rules down considerably with out negatively impacting the game. Plus in some instances it would even speed it up. Heck not every PGA rules official knows all the rules verbatim. I also think the professional, and lesser tournament golfers are in more need of all the rules than the once a week, or month duffer. I don't know all the rules, and how they apply, but I do know where to look when the need arises. I even realize that rules can also help a golfer, instead of penalizing his/her play.


You are just one of many with this misconception. The rules have grown to what they are out of necessity, not just out of some arbitrary whim. If the rules hadn't been consolidated and in some cases generalized, taking your game from one course to another would be at best a chore, and without considerable effort, it would be impossible. A brief history: 

In 1744 the first set of rules was documented in writing by the Honourable Company of Edinburgh Golfers. There were just 13 rules, and the 13th only applied to their home club, what we now call a local rule, applicable only under special conditions. As other clubs tried to copy those rules, they were necessarily modified to cover situations or conditions which applied at their particular clubs. It got to the point where in order to hold competitions between clubs, new rules had to be learned so that the visiting club didn't fall afoul of a condition which they never had to deal with at home. As time went on, the rules adopted by the Royal and Ancient Club at St. Andrews became the basis for most other clubs, but again with additions or modifications required by course idiosyncrasies. Then the game was taken up in the New World and even more modifications became necessary, those changes led to the creation of the USGA. It was turning into a real problem to keep the game under control. Several attempts were made in the early 20th century to consolidate, but agreement was hard to come by. Every time they came to some consensus, something new would pop up and another local rule would create contention between the R and A and the young USGA. They thought they had a good set of rules in 1932 ( I think), but changes made on both sides of the Atlantic without mutual agreement led to yet another split. It wasn't until 1980 that a common set of rules was universally adopted when were written to address every contingency that had been encountered or could be foreseen. Since then the rules have been the same worldwide, with just a few minor decisions which only apply locally. Even the allowed local rules are quite specific and must be approved by the governing bodies before implementation. Now the joint rules committee for both organizations meet to discuss issues which arise in competitions and determine if a rules change is necessary. Most often such issues only spark a decision clarifying the ruling. Rules changes only happen every four years, and only by complete agreement between both bodies.

Every time you try to simplify a current rule, problems arise. It either creates inconsistency between similar situations (meaning that the similar cases are not treated in accordance with equity), or it often actually creates unfair advantages for a player when following a penalty procedure. The more you study the rules the more you see how they depend on adherence to the fundamental principles on which the game is based. Every simplification I've ever seen proposed creates divergence from those principles and the game loses some of its integrity. I've been involved in this simplification discussion many times and I've yet to see an actual proposal which doesn't change the game almost beyond recognition.


----------



## Limey (Aug 13, 2011)

Only my opinion, but I believe that many think some rules are unnecessary or silly because they can see no particular reason for them on their Course(s), whilst the same situation on other Courses somewhere else in the World they make perfect sense.
If players would just apply the rule exactly as written and accept the resulting lie (good or bad)they are not difficult to learn, instead they try and interpritate it to fit their situation.


----------

